# NCC autox November 16



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

#125

JST said he may not be able to make it. Anyone else have their number yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *#125
> 
> JST said he may not be able to make it. Anyone else have their number yet? *


I sent an email Sunday night. The reply is probably in my inbox at home. I asked for the bottom of the first heat again, so I will likely be #12X again.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Edit: Oops 205.

Unless something weird happens, I'll show up early and take pictures again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *207 here.
> 
> Unless something weird happens, I'll show up early and take pictures again.  *


Do you keep asking for the second heat?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Do you keep asking for the second heat? *


Yep. I'm now asking for a specific number as Roy and I don't seem to communicate too effectively.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

I like being done by lunch.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *I like being done by lunch. *


I don't have a wife and kids. 

And none of my friends are out of bed until 5PM on Sat, anyhow. :tsk:  :banghead:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> Yep. I'm now asking for a specific number as Roy and I don't seem to communicate too effectively.  *


Yes, that was kind of scary, Nick. I still haven't had a problem, though, and my requests are convoluted compared to yours.

TD- I sent him an email yesterday mid day and got the reply sometime this morning.

I also asked about the Z3 Coupe in S1 and he passed that along to someone who knows more about the classes. THe answer to that will probably make the difference between 2nd and 3rd for me for the season.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Where is this event being held and what is the start time? I might feel like a road trip since fall soccer will be over and my Saturdays are free.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> TD- I sent him an email yesterday mid day and got the reply sometime this morning.
> *


I think he more or less responds to everyone at once. I figure I do have a message waiting at home. Comcast's web access for email doesn't work for shit, so I won't know until I get home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Where is this event being held and what is the start time? I might feel like a road trip since fall soccer will be over and my Saturdays are free.:dunno: *


It's in the parking lot of Six Flags east of DC.

There are directions at the NCC site- http://www.bcpl.net/~ncc/autocross/calendar.html


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Where is this event being held and what is the start time? I might feel like a road trip since fall soccer will be over and my Saturdays are free.:dunno: *


Nov 16 at Six Flags America which is between Balt/DC/Annapolis. Tech usually opens at 8 and the first heat is supposed to begin at 9. In reality, things usually start 15-30 minutes later than that. $25 for club members, $30 for non club (a bit more expensive this round).


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I think he more or less responds to everyone at once. I figure I do have a message waiting at home. Comcast's web access for email doesn't work for shit, so I won't know until I get home. *


I don't even know what my comcast user name is, let alone my comcast email address.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> I don't even know what my comcast user name is, let alone my comcast email address. *


When Yahoo cut off free POP mail, I started using my comcast account for non-work email. Granted some non-work people have my work address. But I don't generally give it out.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I think he more or less responds to everyone at once. I figure I do have a message waiting at home. Comcast's web access for email doesn't work for shit, so I won't know until I get home. *


Their mail in general sucks at times. I check mine via a 3rd party service from the web and have a lot better luck than from their web page.

As for the event, I would just be a spectator (or passenger if any one would hvae me:dunno: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Their mail in general sucks at times. I check mine via a 3rd party service from the web and have a lot better luck than from their web page.
> 
> As for the event, I would just be a spectator (or passenger if any one would hvae me:dunno: ) *


Well, if you come down, you're welcome to ride with me.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Their mail in general sucks at times. I check mine via a 3rd party service from the web and have a lot better luck than from their web page.*


Some years back, I was changing providers almost monthly in search of an elusive dial up connection that would be stable enough to support my addiction at the time (Warbirds). Got sick of changing email addresses all the time, so I got a domain, hosted it somewhere and that's what I've been using since.

*



As for the event, I would just be a spectator (or passenger if any one would hvae me:dunno: )

Click to expand...

*You can ride with me, but why not drive it? All you would have to lose is a few miles off your tires.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Heck you can sample both wagon drivers.  Then we get to ride with you when you run.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

And as far as e-mail goes, your own domain is the ONLY way to go.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the offer guys :thumbup: I guess I would need to pick up a helmet some where though 

I've never done an auto-x so I'm sure I could supply a lot of good :lmao: :lmao: for all :eeps:  

I'll check availability with my wife adn go from there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Thanks for the offer guys :thumbup: I guess I would need to pick up a helmet some where though
> 
> I've never done an auto-x so I'm sure I could supply a lot of good :lmao: :lmao: for all :eeps:
> 
> I'll check availability with my wife adn go from there. *


I'm sure you could borrow a helmet at the event. We all have them and you just need to borrow one from someone not driving at the moment. And the club has a few loaner helmets at the events as well.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Just got my number. I'm #110, but I might request to run in the wsecond half of the first heat just to annoy you guys.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> I also asked about the Z3 Coupe in S1 and he passed that along to someone who knows more about the classes. The answer to that will probably make the difference between 2nd and 3rd for me for the season. *


I got an answer on the Z3 Coupe. The 2.8 and 3.0 Coupes were reclassed to S1 this year, but the webpage was never updated to reflect it. Oh well, I can't complain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay, the email from Roy WAS at home. although I am just getting home NOW (~11 pm).

I am car #123 again. That should be easy to remember...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

It looks like my schedule has cleared up for that weekend, so I'm registered (again) as 120. IOW, I'll feel good about my times for at least a couple of drivers, before TD embarasses me again.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Got my renumber - now I'm #122. Looks like a double autocross weekend, both at Six Flags.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *Got my renumber - now I'm #122. Looks like a double autocross weekend, both at Six Flags. *


So I'm right behind you. Bwahahahaha....


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> So I'm right behind you. Bwahahahaha.... *


Bottoms up! :flipoff:

And the way things are going, I'd better make sure I go fast enough to prevent you from lapping me.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *
> Bottoms up! :flipoff:
> 
> And the way things are going, I'd better make sure I go fast enough to prevent you from lapping me. *


TD's not driving a P car so, you should be safe


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> TD's not driving a P car so, you should be safe  *


Steve's M3/4 - May it rest in peace


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Steve's M3/4 - May it rest in peace
> *


Aw man, it has temp tags in that pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Aw man, it has temp tags in that pics.  *


He got it out at AutoAdvantage in May. He only had it a couple of months before it was broadsided by the stray Porsche.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> He got it out at AutoAdvantage in May. He only had it a couple of months before it was broadsided by the stray Porsche. *


Just two months before i got mine from AutoAdvantage. :bawling:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Have fun guys. I will be on my way home from having done 3 day in Formula cars at Derek Daly in Las Vegas. :flipoff:

Too bad it is a Saturday event, if it was Sunday, I would be home and could run.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> TD's not driving a P car so, you should be safe  *


Isn't his Cayenne going to be in by then? I thought he was first in line at Porsche of Arlington.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I think I'm going to have to order new tires and get them put on the next day after the autox.  My RF is barely going to last through it. (Please don't go flat!)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Breakfast?*

Ok as of now I'm planning on coming down to spectate and passenger for the event. I also have a little present for Nick to demo

I'm guessing it is a 2 hour trip for me to get there so I will target 8:30 arrival so I can chat with you all. Unless some one wants to meet for breakfast first:dunno:

Clyde - what heat are you running in? I have to be home by ~ 4:30 so I can catch all of heat 1 and up to Nick's first run in heat 2 (so I can get my demo back :eeps:  )

Any of you guys coming in from Baltimore side of the event interested in meeting some where to tandem :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Breakfast?*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Clyde - what heat are you running in? I have to be home by ~ 4:30 so I can catch all of heat 1 and up to Nick's first run in heat 2 (so I can get my demo back :eeps:  )*


I'm in the first heat.

Why aren't you going to drive it? 

Four hours of interstate droning just to sit on the sidelines? 

We're not that interesting. :banghead:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Breakfast?*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> I'm in the first heat.
> 
> ...


I guess that means you aren't buying breakfast

I want to watch and learn from the masters:thumbup: The ride will do me good, I need some blow off time (if you know what I mean).

It will be nice to meet some other wagon enthusiasts too  Plus I would say that you all are unique, if not interesting, so what the heck


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Breakfast?*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> I'm in the first heat.
> 
> ...


Clyde is right.

Sign up for the bottom of the first heat or anywhere in teh second heat. It'll give you a lot of time to ride along as well as being able to walk the course a few times. It's just a matter of going out and doing it and realized that no one is going to care if you do poorly and that you probably won't do as poorly as you think you might.

Just do it.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I concur with the chorus. You're coming all the way down here, chip in the few bucks and drive the course! Trust me, you'll have a lot more fun that you would just riding along and talking to us. I'm in the first heat as well, and I'll probably be there before 8.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Breakfast?*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Clyde is right.
> 
> ...


Ok I just sent an email to see if there are any late heat one slots open:eeps:

The first one to :lmao: at me gets :flipoff: and finds out how  Phil can get. :angel:

Loaner helmet? Tech stuff I need to do? Anything?

Oh and Nick, no demo for you  I need all the cold air I can get


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Breakfast?*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Ok I just sent an email to see if there are any late heat one slots open:eeps:
> 
> The first one to :lmao: at me gets :flipoff: and finds out how  Phil can get. :angel:
> ...


The NCC has loaner helmets and I'm sure you could use one of ours (we all own our own).

I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yeesh, no problem.  All I want to do is hear it. I'll go for a ride.

And I promise not to laugh.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Yeesh, no problem.  All I want to do is hear it. I'll go for a ride.
> 
> And I promise not to laugh. *


Now I'm very curious about this very secret monster truck mod. Are your blown now? Or running some nawsss?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Now I'm very curious about this very secret monster truck mod. Are your blown now? Or running some nawsss?  *


Nothing secret. Just something that we might have put in my car so i could try it for ten minutes. Something that could be installed and removed that quickly.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> Nothing secret. Just something that we might have put in my car so i could try it for ten minutes. Something that could be installed and removed that quickly. *


Makeshift CAI. Or, perhaps, ducting from interior A/C vents to air intake, for cold air and added power. Or electric leaf blower. Or a TORNADO!


----------

